

The Reluctant Entrepreneur - lexibixler
http://founderdating.com/the-reluctant-entrepreneur/

======
npalacherla
When you get that idea that you can't let go, it makes it easier to deal with
the obstacles (like mortgages)

------
jalter456
How did he go from seattle to working with Bill Gross at Idealab?

